# In town for a week any local expats that r free to meet up?



## MrsLFD (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi everyone I'm thinking about moving to HK and was hoping or more like wishing I would be able to meet some of you local or local expats who live in HK. My sister from the USA will also be joining me for the week. If ANY of you are available to meet up that would be awesome! I look forward to hearing back from you


----------



## Laugh.love.smile (Dec 12, 2013)

Hello I'm not going to be in Hong Kong the week you mentioned however I am moving to Hong Kong this August as have a job out there... All dependent on my working visa going through at the minute. Are you coming out alone or with partner etc? And if you don't mind me asking your age? 

I would be interested to keep in touch and hear your thoughts after your visit, and also about Dubai. As I also considered. Job out there. Get in touch if you would like to get in touch. 

Laura


----------



## MrsLFD (Mar 4, 2014)

HI. Sure. Im 35 and I'm coming out with my sister And yes feel free to keep in touch.


----------



## Laugh.love.smile (Dec 12, 2013)

Sounds good more scary for me will be coming alone but I know a few people out there  not too bad. What industry do you work in? Have enjoyed Dubai?


----------



## MrsLFD (Mar 4, 2014)

feel free to pm me and we can chat more


----------



## VanillaSlice (Mar 7, 2014)

I hope to be back in HK in a few weeks for an extended stay.

I'm really easy-going and happy to meet fellow travellers. Having spent a few months in HK last year I fell in love with the place and continue to wish for a more permanent visit.

If you want to meet up for a coffee I'd be happy to chat about my experiences here.


----------



## MrsLFD (Mar 4, 2014)

Oh Great! Thanks I will be in HK from the 10th to the 17th March. Will u be there around that time?


----------



## MrsLFD (Mar 4, 2014)

sent you a pm. Keep in touch


----------



## VanillaSlice (Mar 7, 2014)

MrsLFD said:


> Oh Great! Thanks I will be in HK from the 10th to the 17th March. Will u be there around that time?



Sorry for the slow response. I just need to confirm something tomorrow before I then try to find a flight to HK. Sadly I think I may miss those dates as I need a week or so to get my affairs sorted (as I plan to stay in HK a couple of months).

Are you only in HK for the one week or do you work there already? I didn't get a pm unfortunately.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

PMs only kick in after you have made 5 posts


----------



## ajdufty (Mar 10, 2014)

Hey, I'm moving to Honk Kong tonight to start a new job and would love to meet up with people to enjoy and explore HK. It's my first visit to Asia and a little apprehensive. I'm a 24 year old male from Southampton, UK.

Please get in touch and by all means add me on Facebook.

Alan Dufty

facebook.com/ajdufty


----------



## VanillaSlice (Mar 7, 2014)

Flight booked, arriving 15 March.


----------

